# Heavyocity's new film composer video series "The Brief"



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 9, 2021)

This looks like it could be fun


----------



## Heavyocity Media (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes! It will be!


----------



## wsimpson (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey, this sounds very cool! Any chance we can play along and get the visuals and see how we do? As someone mentioned in the comment, Andrew Huang did something similar and some friends and I found the footage online and did our own as a learning experience.


----------

